# First Deer Killed with a Bow



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

Finally jumped on the bandwagon and started archery hunting. Watched this stag at our lease all summer on the camera (he had hard antlers, but no juevos). Sure enough, like clockwork, he came out to feed opening day, that afternoon. Whack! Ran about 35 yards. First kill with a bow, man was that exciting. Can't wait to do it again this weekend!


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Nicely done! I was anticipating a real STAG when I first read before seeing the pic. lol. Great first bow kill.


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

Tombstone said:


> Nicely done! I was anticipating a real STAG when I first read before seeing the pic. lol. Great first bow kill.


Thanks, I'm happy about it.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Way to go, it's great to see people Smiling with their Trophies ! Congrats on your first! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congratulations!

TH


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Congrats on the first...What kind of braodhead were you shooting???


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats on a fine first buck!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Chunky said:


> congrats on a fine first buck!


X2.....Congrats....


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats! Now you're hooked!


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

*Broad heads*



Rack Ranch said:


> Congrats on the first...What kind of braodhead were you shooting???


Slick Trick Magnums 100grain. It left a nice big "X".


----------

